# New York City members?



## NYBrit (Feb 18, 2007)

Anyone here from New York City?


----------



## PNA (Feb 18, 2007)

Born in Queens.....now in Georgia


----------



## Puscas (Feb 18, 2007)

Brooklyn here. Since 8 months.  And loving it. 







pascal


----------



## NYBrit (Feb 18, 2007)

If there are enough members from the city maybe we can arrange a meet up?  I love Brooklyn as it has a lot of character but live on Staten Island.  I love it here too!


----------



## kamilla (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi guys...I will be in! So when?


----------



## NYBrit (Mar 8, 2007)

This Saturday!  There is another thread on this forum regarding that.  Look for New York City meet up


----------



## Torus34 (Mar 8, 2007)

Tottenville here.

See you Saturday.


----------



## NYBrit (Mar 13, 2007)

Torus34 said:


> Tottenville here.
> 
> See you Saturday.


 
Hey Torus I didn't realise you lived so close!  I live in Great Kills.  I knew you live on Staten Island but didn't know it was in Tottenville.


----------

